# Vapowire Kanthal A1 0.9x0.1 Ribbon behaving Out of Specification



## huffnpuff (9/3/15)

Discovered some weirdness. Got a spool of Vapowire 0.9x0.1 and took the lazy route and did my first build with an ohmmeter, straight on the Nuppin/Reo, just using on SteamEngine's estimations which are usually very good. The expected result was cooler than anticipated and check it on the Ohmeter....Waaay off! The resistance was too high. Checked the screws, connections etc... no difference. Did a smaller build on a different Atty, same thing?What the hell? The cross-referenced the build results to the other ribbon sizes and both builds match closer to 0.7x0.1mm Ribbon. Using an offcut I did a test 2mm 3-wrap build on an Atomic which gave me 0.64 Ohm:



...this is more 0.7-8 territory. 0.9 would've needed 5 wraps get a similar result.

So pulled out the Vernier and measured it...0.87-0.89mm x 0.09mm, definitely closer to the 0.9x0.1 dimensions.

Not that I'm complaining, I have a wider surface acting at a higher res so it's making my Reo builds easier 

Any of you getting something like this?


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

Not with the ribbon @huffnpuff 

But a while back I did post that the 28g wire i got from the SkyBlue and VapeKing had a slightly different diameter to that of Vapowire. The Vapowire was a bit thicker so the same number of wraps led to about 0.1 to 0.2 lower resistance. I.e. Instead of getting 1ohm i got 0.9 or 0.85 on the vapowire, all else equal. 

As for the ribbon, i havent used it much but 4 wraps around 3mm ekowool in the RM2 gave me about 0.5 or 0.6 if i remember correctly.


----------



## stevie g (9/3/15)

I bought 60cm of kanthal ribbon and only got two dual coils out of it. I like it alot but only have a 50w to drive my 6 wrap .6 build. What do you find better about the ribbon vs wire?. I find that the ribbon needs alot more power.


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

I tried the ribbon on ekowool
It is @johan's favourite build
I think the ribbon itself is good, gets way more surface area in contact with the wick for the same resistance. So arguably, more vaporisation
I just didnt like the ekowool as much as my other wicks. That said, i didnt try a double wrap of ekowool which is still on my "to do list"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (9/3/15)

I noticed the large surface area requires more power to get a cloud going. What watts do you vape at for clouds?.


----------



## Yiannaki (9/3/15)

Sprint said:


> I bought 60cm of kanthal ribbon and only got two dual coils out of it. I like it alot but only have a 50w to drive my 6 wrap .6 build. What do you find better about the ribbon vs wire?. I find that the ribbon needs alot more power.


I was never a fan of ribbon wire. Some like @TylerD and @johan swear by it.

I much prefer round kanthal and micro coils. For me it was easier to work with and provided better results both in terms of flavour and vapour.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/3/15)

@huffnpuff, I use the same vapowire on my RM2. 7 wraps on a 2mm ID gives me 0.9 ohms.
Love the vapowire! It is the only wire I use on my RM2's.


----------



## stevie g (9/3/15)

yeah I've noticed it is a totally different beast to round wire though I'm interested in the cloud or vapour potential as I use low Nic and needs huge vape for satisfaction.


----------



## stevie g (9/3/15)

@Imthiaz Khan 1st what is the ramp up time 2nd where did you buy it?.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/3/15)

@Sprint, I feel the vapour production and the taste is way better than round wire. Awesome vape!
Ramp up time is immediate. Lol, i just press the button and vape, no waiting time 
Bought from Vape Cartel. @KieranD 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/kanthal-a-1/products/vapowire-a-1-kanthal-0-9mm-ribbon

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (9/3/15)

I try round 28G Kanthal from time to time, but always go back to 4 wraps ribbon (0.9 x 0.1mm) Kanthal (ugly/spaced coil topology) on either double folded 2mm Ekowool or single 3mm ceramic (the latter I save for travels only as I've got a very short length left). It consistently work out to about 0.7 Ohm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (10/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Sprint, I feel the vapour production and the taste is way better than round wire. Awesome vape!
> Ramp up time is immediate. Lol, i just press the button and vape, no waiting time
> Bought from Vape Cartel. @KieranD
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/kanthal-a-1/products/vapowire-a-1-kanthal-0-9mm-ribbon



Yep, same place I got mine. The heat is way more intense with ribbon than with round. My usual 2mm 0.4-5Ohm ugly dual coil build fouled up too quick with the ribbon. 3mm is working fine, but I think 2.5mm should hold up too or may move back to the 0.5-6 range.

#$%^&%.!!!...[Sigh]...looks like I'm going to be rocking the Nuppin in single coil mode for a while (Tragedy has struck...story for later in the Nuppin thread)


----------

